# ألى كل مسئول عن الطيران فى مصر



## محمد فيصل محمد (27 نوفمبر 2006)

أريد ان أعرف معاد تحويل معهد هندسة و تكنولوجيا الطيران ألى الاكاديمية المصرية للعلوم الجوية؟


----------



## م المصري (27 نوفمبر 2006)

تفرق في ايه


----------



## abdelaziz mhmoud (6 ديسمبر 2006)

لما علي الجندي يموت


----------



## م المصري (6 ديسمبر 2006)

abdelaziz mhmoud قال:


> لما علي الجندي يموت



ماذا تقصد ؟؟؟


----------



## ramy samy (8 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا رامى من 1طيران فى المعهد أألك هى مش حتفرق لأن الى أنت بتشتغل عندهم مش بتوع بطيخ وعارفين مدى تعليمك مب بس بالأسم وكتير من الأكادميات ما قدرتش تخرج مهندسين يعنى مش مهم الأسم


----------



## a7med4u (11 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هو على الجندى لسه عايش فى المعهد
معلش يا رجاله
ادعو ربنا يفك الازمه و على الجندى يرحل بقى


----------



## a7med4u (11 ديسمبر 2006)

أريد ان أعرف معاد تحويل معهد هندسة و تكنولوجيا الطيران ألى الاكاديمية المصرية للعلوم الجوية؟

لما علي الجندي يموت

بالدعاء فقط


----------



## م/ مصطفي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الحبيب " a7med4u " .. بالله عليك .. 
ما فائـده هذا الكلام و هذا الدعاء المذموم !!

ساقول لك مقوله واحده و عليك ان تتفكر فيها جيدا " ان من علمني حرفا حفظت له ودا " 

و مهما اساء لك هذا الرجل , فمن الموكد انه علمك شي ما و لو بسيط مما يدعو بان تحفظ له كل الود .

اني اتلمس فيك شخص المسلم المهندس الحافظ للجميل. 

و ان لم يكن لك نصيب من الاستفاده من هذا الدكتور , فضع التقصير عليك فقط .

جزاك الله كل خير و نفع الله بك و بارك فيك ​


----------



## a7med4u (15 ديسمبر 2006)

أخى الكريم مصطفى بارك الله فيك على غيرتك على اخوك المسلم
لكنى يا اخى لم اسب الرجل واستأذنك ان تعيد قراه ما كتبت
يا أخى انا لا اعلم اين درست و لكن دعنى اوضح لك امرا هذا الرجل ليس دكتور كما تدعى فقط و لكنه عميد لهندسه الطيران منذ عام 97/98 على ما اذكر منذ ما يعرف بالدفعه الاولى لنظام الجديد و قد حضرته منذ بدايته و اعرف عنه الكثير جدا و لكن المنتدى ليس مكان لذلك كما اعرف ايضا و يعرف الجميع ان خبرته فقط خبره عسكريه واذا كنت متابع جيد اخى الكريم فقد تغير معظم القيادات بالمعهد اكثر من مره بسبب الفساد الظاهر و لم اكن اعلم بانه موجود حتى الان
واذا كنت اات الى الاخوه فى المنتدى فانا اعتذر اليكم جميعا
و السلام ليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


----------



## م/ مصطفي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*اخي الحبيب , لا تقسو عليا بكلامك الرائع هذا  
انا والله لم اقصد اي شي غير اني اريد تنبهيك لشي ما 
و الان فقط اظهرت معدنك الطيب بكلامك هذا 
و كنت اريد اضافه معلومه صغيره جدا " انا اعلم المعهد جيدا , واعلم د/علي جيداا , لاني ادرس في هذا المعهد ,, و شكرا :7: " *​


----------



## م المصري (15 ديسمبر 2006)

هل هذا المعهد يمنح الباكلريوس في هندسة الطيران؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/ مصطفي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

نعم اخي الفاضل AboAyoy .. 

فان هذا المعهد يعتبر المصدر الثاني و لاخراج مهندس طيران في مصر بعد كليه هندسه القاهره, حيث انه لا يوجد اي مصدر ثالث لهذا القسم في بلدنا العزيز


----------



## a7med4u (16 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
يا اخى اعذرنى على كلامى ان كان اغضبك
لكنى والله كنت اقصد ان ارد على كلامك و ان ابين لك الحقيقه من باب احقق الحق و ابطال فقط
ولعلها تكون بدايه معرفه خير ان شاء الله


----------



## م/ مصطفي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لالالا ,, لم اغضب ابـدا اخي الحبيـب .. 
و لكن كان كلامي ايضا من وجه نظر تنبهك بانك بهذا الكلام تدخل في غيبه لهذا الدكتور
فاردت تنبيهك فقط  

و حقا يشرفني التعرف عليك , 
و ننتظر منك مواضيعك الجديه


----------



## eldaly (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم على طرح هذا الموضوع 
واحب اضيف ان امثال على الجندى كتير اوى فى مصر واعتقد ان هذه البلد لن ينصلح حله الا اذا تطهرة من امثاله وبالنسبه لعلى الجندى بصفه خاصه هو سبب فشل هذا المعهد بعد ان كان الافضل على مستو الشرق الاوسط واحب ان اضيف ان على الجندى انسان لا يستطيع تحمل المسئوليه ودليل كلامى انه بيتخذ قرارت دكتاتوريه من خلال منصبه ولا يستطيع موجه من يعترض لان حجته دئما ضعيف او ليس له حجه اصلا ولذلك تجد لهو سكيرتيره معقدة اسمه انسه فاتن يكرهه جميع من فى المعهد بل تكره نفسه وتحمل الجميع سبب عنوزته فهذه هى سكيرتير على الجندى التى تحميه من موجهة المعترضين ولذلك تحول المعهد الى ملكية خاصه لعلى الجندى يحكم فيه كيف يشاء وهذا للاسف حال معظم حال البلد
ولم اقصد بكلامى هذا الاختلاف مع اخوانى واحبابى من اهل المنتدى الكرام من امثال اخى العزيز م/ مصطفى واحترم كلامه فى الدفاع عن مسلم وهذه هى اخلاق اهل المنتدى الكرام ولا اريد ان اطيل عليكم وشكرا


----------



## م المصري (22 ديسمبر 2006)

أعتقد ان الحديث عن دكتور يرأس هيئه طيران علميه بهذا الشكل يعد شيئا غير لائق ,,, و هذا الحديث لا يجب ان يتم تناوله هكذا في منتدي عام فتأثيره السئ سيمتد الي سمعة هذا المعهد و ايضا الي طلابه ,,, لهذا اتمني من طلاب هذا المعهد قصر تلك الاحاديث داخل جدران معهدهم ,,,, و ارجو من السيد المهندس المحترم مصطفي المشرف علي هذا القسم عدم التهاون في هذا الموضوع 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eldaly (22 ديسمبر 2006)

لعدم التكرار وشكرا


----------



## م المصري (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الصديق الدالي 
شكرا علي التعليق


----------



## eldaly (22 ديسمبر 2006)

Aboayoy قال:


> أعتقد ان الحديث عن دكتور يرأس هيئه طيران علميه بهذا الشكل يعد شيئا غير لائق ,,, و هذا الحديث لا يجب ان يتم تناوله هكذا في منتدي عام فتأثيره السئ سيمتد الي سمعة هذا المعهد و ايضا الي طلابه ,,, لهذا اتمني من طلاب هذا المعهد قصر تلك الاحاديث داخل جدران معهدهم ,,,, و ارجو من السيد المهندس المحترم مصطفي المشرف علي هذا القسم عدم التهاون في هذا الموضوع
> و لكم جزيل الشكر



اخى العزيز احترم حبك وخوفك على سمعة المعهد وطلابه وهذه تدل على اخلاق حميده كما هو حال اهل المنتدى الكريم ولكن اختلف معك فى امرين 
اولا ان لم اتحدث فى مثل هذا المنتدى الكريم وفى هذا القسم بالذات ومع المهتمين بهذا الشأن فاين ومع من اتحدث مع بيعين الطماط فى السوق
ثانيا اعتقد ان سبب بلايان نحن العرب بصفه عامه والمسلمين بصفة خاصه هو السكوت عن كل صاحب منصب لا يحق له وليس اهل لهذا المنصب فالى متى الصمت واكتفى حتى لا نتحول الى منتدى سياسى 
هذا للتوضيح وليس للاختلاف مع احد فانا احبكم فى الله وشكرا


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يناير 2007)

احب ان اظهر وجهة نظري في الحوار بأكمله بحياديه 

ارجوكم النظر بحياديه 

ما تتناولوه من نقاش هوه ليس اكثر من دردشه بنميمه عن رجل وان كان له عيوبه فهو السبب في عمل سمعه لهندسة طيران امبابه في وزارة الطيران المدني وفي مطارات القاهره كلها 

لانه مشهور جدا انه غير متساهل مع الطلبه بأي حال من الاحوال ومعروف جدا في كل مكان ان طلبة هندسة معهد امبابه ما بيتعلموش بفلوسهم 

وديه نقاط حقا لمستها ويجهلها الكثيرين 

طبعا هناك سلبيات فظيعه لعلي الجندي لاكني اري ان كانت وجهة نظر اخي الكريم ان نناقش السلبيات فلا نناقشها بأسلوب الحوار المتواجد بين طلبه في معهد قاعدين في الكافتريا 

لاكن تناقش بأسلوب مهندسين خريجين ذات خبرات جامعيه محترمه ولهم وجهة نظر تخلوا من الاستهزاق او ذكر السكرتيره الخاصه بالعميد وذكر العميد نفسه بطريقه غير مفيده لاي اسلوب نقاش 

حقيقي من وجهة نظري الموضوع برمته يحتاج الي اعادة نظر وان يتم حذفه وان كان احد المتواجدين يرغب في مناقشة سلبيات معهد مطار امبابه يمكنه عمل موضوع جديد منظم يخلوا من الاستهزاء مهما كانت وجهة النظر تهاجم هذا الشخص او ذاك 

فليست هذه اخلاقنا وليست هذه طباعنا وهي وجهة نظري الشخصيه وتخلوا من اي هجوم علي اي رأي موجود لاكنها مشاركة موده وحب مني لكل المتواجدين كي تظل صورتنا جميله امام انفسنا وامام الاخرين بأننا أهل وعلي مستوي الحوار واعتبر ان علي الجندي يري هذا الحوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل ترضي ان تهينه بهذا الاسلوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

النقد فن وليس معول هدم نهدم بيه ما تبقي من المعبد علي رؤس الاخرين 

انما النقد هو وسيله لاظهار عيوب ما قد يسقط فوق رأسهم فنقوم بتعزيزها وتقويتها 

اخواني ارجوكم لنغلق هذا الموضوع بأكمله ونكتب موضوع جديد يتناول وجهات نظر خريجين معهد امبابه بأكملهم وانا علي رأسكم من هؤلاء الخريجين


----------

